# Crohn's and joint pain



## Felly85

I was recently diagnosed just 10 months ago with Crohn's disease. I remember having joint pain in my wrists, knees and ankles back when I had a bad episode. Now, for the past two weeks I have been getting wrist pain in both wrists, it comes and goes. Also today started pain in one ankle and in my jaw joint. Overall a part from the joint pain I feel fit and healthy. I am currently taking Mesalazine tablets daily. Can anyone help? Or have you experienced similar symptoms?


----------



## nikimazur

It is extremely common to have joint pain with crohns. I know with me, sometimes even when my Crohn's has been controlled that the joint pain was much much worse. When I'm flaring, it's a million times worse. I'm going to a rheumatologist just for a general arthritis check up, as suggested by my GI. Melasmine unfortunately does not do much to control symptoms out of the GI tract unlike the stronger drugs....ie immunosuppressants or biologics. What makes it even worse is that NSAIDS are typically off limits for Crohnies and Tylenol often does absolutely nothing to help with the joint pain. Make sure you bring it up on your next doctors visit!


----------



## ontariomom

i have joint pain as well....my elbows , knees and fingers seem to be the worst. 

I get up at night casue i cant sleep due to it and walk and walk and walk.....i find exercise helps a little. 

I am not on a treatment plan as of yet so i dont know about meds that helps or dont help, and tylenol sucks.


----------



## Felly85

My joint pain has been going on for 7 weeks now, it comes and goes in severity and jumps from one joint to another on a daily basis with more than two joints affected at the same time. I went to see a Rhumatologist 1 1/2 weeks ago and he has now talked to my gastroenterologist (who I will see Monday week) about my medication. I was taking Mesalazine (which targets the bowel), but have now changed to Sulfasalazine which will target my joints and bowel (supposedly not as affective on the bowel though). This will take up to three months to start working on helping my joints. 
So pretty much right now I have no relief other than taking paracetamol on days when it's really bad pain. I don't want to take any more Cortisone (Prednisolone) because I've heard of how long term use can be horrible to the body. 
How have you helped your joint pain???


----------



## Keepingfaith

Crohn's Arthritis is not damaging to the actual joint. The reason for joint pain caused by Crohn's(other than chronic steroid use) is because inflammation from the gut circulates through your body and targets joints as it is circulating- Thus the feeling of joint pain.

Usually, not always, Crohn's arthritis means their is inflammation in the gut somewhere and for the joint pain to go away, the Crohn's flare needs to get taken care of first. I have Juvenile Rhuematoid Arthritis AND Crohn's. The Sulfasalazine does take a while to kick in. I've been flaring for a while & just started Sulfasalzine in April? It is a DMARD and an 'old drug' used for RA. Crohn's arthritis is more of a painful nuisance rather than a disabling disorder like osteoarthritis/RA/JRA. It's worth discussing with the GI about switching over to a Biologic. The biologics work great for Crohn's arthritis. I know a few people with Crohn's & their only symptom is joint pain. No gut pain, 'D', cramps etc. They have found joint pain relief & remission with Remicade. Some people never get relief from the bad joint pain. That's just Crohn's for ya. For my arthritis(not sure if it works for Crohn's arthristis)but I use a heating pad/blanket(depends on how many joints are hurting) and then rotate heating pad and ice packs. Icyhot is always good too. Exercise is good for relief. It may hurt and you may feel too tired but in the long run, it's for the best. My joints usually feel better after some stretching/jog. 

Like previously mentioned, this is very common and probably the most common EIM of Crohn's. Other than Sulfasalazine & biologics, a Rhuematologist can't offer much help. 
Take care!


----------



## Felly85

Thank you for all your thoughts and help. Talking with people with the same or similar symptoms really helps.

I've been taking Sulfasalazine for two weeks to help my joint pain. On Saturday (3 days ago) I noticed a rash on my thighs, stomach, chest and face. Just small red dots, not raised, but slightly itchy and warm. 

I took an anti-histamine to try and clear it up because the doctor said it looks like a allergic reaction type rash. It made a slight difference. I was still taking Sulfasalazine too but it thought that maybe the Sulfasalazine is causing the rash so last night I stopped taking it and today the rash is almost gone. 

Has anyone else experienced a rash from Sulfasalazine?


----------



## ellie

No rash from sulphasalazine (fingers crossed!)
As for the joints, there are days when I'd almost kill for a slow release NSAID! Having said that, I've only had one real arthritic joint a couple of years ago. So my solution is paracetamol +/- codeine every night so the SI joints don't disrupt my sleep too much, and a daily "moisturiser" of  diprosone cream + voltaren gel on any joint that's likely to grumble (SI, Costcochondral, ankles, shoulders) My aim is regular maintenance, minimise troublesome symptoms, and as cause as few side effects as possible... 


 HD


----------



## Maximus72

Joint pain and Crohn’s disease more often than not come together. You'll find many Crohn’s sufferers whining of pain in many of their joints like elbows, knees, wrists and ankles.


----------



## ohaj0406

I actually got on here tonight to check on joint pain with Crohn's.  I have been dealing with neck and shoulder, wrist, hands and even rotator cup pain.  One week it will be one side and the next week a different side.  I am not playing volleyball or tennis, the most strenuous thing I do is mow my yard and chase my kids around.  I can deal with pain but the pain in my shoulders and hands have been pretty bad.  

I was diagnosed in September of 2010 and have been taking Pentasa 2 G twice daily.  Was on Entocort for a little while when having a flare but have been off of that for over 2-3 months.  

Do I discuss the pain with my GI or just chalk it up to getting older and dealing with Crohn's?


----------



## Felly85

I discussed my joint pain with my GI and r referred me to a Rhumatologist whom my GI works closely with. The Rhumatologist was very helpful and diagnosed my joint pain as Enteropathic Arthritis (a form of arthritis related to crohns disease).


----------



## RANDYSINGH

I have been getting alot of pains in my achilles tendons and in my wrists as well. It comes and goes but the achilles and ankle area pains are now starting to cause me pain all the time. I have crohns and i am wondering what the heck is going on is it related but i feel your pain .


----------



## Felly85

Definately related. 1 in 5 people with IBD get Enteropathic Arthritis aswell.
It's not fun. And if you want to take medication to help your joints from swelling up your Rhumatologist will get you something that you have to take on top of your other meds. Another drug, which is not always what I want to do. I think the least drugs you can take the better.


----------



## Racheld

I have been having pain in my shoulder too


----------



## Felly85

Ok i have now been taking Plaquenil for a month. My Rheumatologist prescribed it to me to help my joint pain (Enteropathic arthritis). I didn't want to resort to taking it but the pain won't go away so I've had to. It takes up to 3 months to work (if it's going to work at all), and right now I feel no better. I have so much pain in my shoulders, wrists, fingers, knees, ankles and toes that it makes me just want to stay in bed all day and not move. I have also since taking the Plaquenil been losing my voice, I have a hoarse sounding voice that seems to not go away. And when I swallow it feels like something is stuck in my throat. 
I don't know who to go and see about all this. I need help because it's making me so fed up.


----------



## Sigh M.

Felly85, or anyone else for that matter, have you found any relief from the arthritis yet?  Has the medication helped, and if so which one?  I spent the greater portion of 2013 practically crippled and could barely walk even with a cane.

I've been taking predisone for 6 months which helps tremendously but I need to get off of it.  I've been on Methotrexate for 3 1/2 motnhs but it doesn't seem to be helping at all.  

I need help, I want to walk normally someday!!!
Thanks


----------



## Felly85

Oh no Sigh M that's terrible. I was on plaquenil for a while and it did nothing but affect other things I reckon. And I never went back to the joint specialist because I knew all he would do was put me on more severe medication like methotrexate. And cortisone is not old for you at all. I have found relief by seeing the best doctor and only doctor that has ever helped me - http://www.healthquest.com.au
I know it's in Australia but if u have a look at the website u may be able to find a similar doctor where u r or even contact health quest to see if they can recommend someone u can see in your country. I am now off all bad drugs and onto much healthier natural minerals and supplements that are helping me long term. Can't believe I am finally pain free!
Good luck.


----------



## Days Off

I had experienced an arthritic-like joint pain in my wrist for a couple years.  The pain went away once I eliminated gluten from my diet.  Bloodwork always showed negative for celiac...


----------



## superzeeman

I have joint pain all the time even when not having crohns issues. I sure see someone for it just can't afford it at this time.


----------



## Sigh M.

Felly85, what are the minerals and supplements that you are taking that helped with the arthritis?


----------



## Sigh M.

superzeeman, have you found anything that helps with the arthritis?


----------



## Felly85

Sigh M, I take boswellia 2000 twice a day plus the prescribed compounded tablets my doctor has created for me.


----------



## Sigh M.

Oh cool thanks!  What is in the prescribed compounded tablets your doctor has created for you?


----------



## superzeeman

I have not found much to take care of the pain. I will have to say since taking LDN I do feel better, Not sure if its related


----------



## Ckoenig

ohaj0406 said:


> I actually got on here tonight to check on joint pain with Crohn's.  I have been dealing with neck and shoulder, wrist, hands and even rotator cup pain.  One week it will be one side and the next week a different side.  I am not playing volleyball or tennis, the most strenuous thing I do is mow my yard and chase my kids around.  I can deal with pain but the pain in my shoulders and hands have been pretty bad.
> 
> I was diagnosed in September of 2010 and have been taking Pentasa 2 G twice daily.  Was on Entocort for a little while when having a flare but have been off of that for over 2-3 months.
> 
> Do I discuss the pain with my GI or just chalk it up to getting older and dealing with Crohn's?


Did you have a hard time coming off of entocort? May I ask how much you were taking for how long and what your taper schedule was? I am having a really difficult time weaning off the stuff currently. I have been taking 9 mg daily since August 2013. I began Humira on December 18. It was like a miracle drug. However a couple of weeks ago I began to try and wean off the entocort and it has been a nightmare. I was supposed to do 6 mg for 1 week and then 3 mg for 1 week and then stop. However I had such bad symptoms that I continued to take 6 mg for another week. Finally they subsided and last night I tried to take only the 3 mg. Today has been a TERRIBLE headache and pressure behind the eyes, tons of bowel sounds, and I ache everywhere.


----------



## Ckoenig

Felly85 said:


> Ok i have now been taking Plaquenil for a month. My Rheumatologist prescribed it to me to help my joint pain (Enteropathic arthritis). I didn't want to resort to taking it but the pain won't go away so I've had to. It takes up to 3 months to work (if it's going to work at all), and right now I feel no better. I have so much pain in my shoulders, wrists, fingers, knees, ankles and toes that it makes me just want to stay in bed all day and not move. I have also since taking the Plaquenil been losing my voice, I have a hoarse sounding voice that seems to not go away. And when I swallow it feels like something is stuck in my throat.
> I don't know who to go and see about all this. I need help because it's making me so fed up.


I have this happen with my voice as well! Especially if I have talked a lot it is like it gets tired very easy, and the swallowing as well.


----------



## kristihelene

I have started on methotrexate for the arthritis pain and it's helped with the small joints - wrists, knuckles... But still not with shoulders or hips. I recently started PT and aromatherapy massage and I've noticed some beginning improvement from that. Steroids always help but they won't let me stay on them for more than 10 days.


----------



## shaunbern2001

Maximus72 said:


> Joint pain and Crohn’s disease more often than not come together. You'll find many Crohn’s sufferers whining of pain in many of their joints like elbows, knees, wrists and ankles.


Not sure I'd say people are 'whining' about it....


----------



## scottsma

I've been on steroids for three weeks to clear inflamed colon prior to MRI scan.
Tummy slightly better but arthritis has disappeared (for now)


----------



## my little penguin

Spondyloarthritis is common in folks with crohns
It can occur with gut inflammation or separately
Always a good idea to have a Rheumo check when joints are painfully
Since the Gi know the gut but Rheumo handle the joint side of things
Ds has JSpA ( juvenile spondylathritis associated with Ibd ) in Bith his hands that runs independent of his crohns flares 
.


----------

